

Samsung TVs start inserting ads into your movies - walterbell
https://gigaom.com/2015/02/10/samsung-tvs-start-inserting-ads-into-your-movies/

======
dozzie
Well, yes, this happens when one buys hardware that is locked in to specific
vendor's software.

